# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Je souhaite signaler un problme dans la partie Livres C

## wistiti1234

Je parcourais la slections de bouquins sur le langage C.
3 remarques:
- les boutons "signaler un problme" ne fonctionnent plus.
- il y a deux livres traitant de Lua qui ont les mmes prsentation (titre et commentaires), alors qu'il s'agit visiblement de deux ouvrages distincts. Ils ont la mme couverture, mais l'un est sous-titr "Tirez pleinement partie de Lua" et l'autre "Initiez-vous  Lua". Je pense que leur prsentation pourrai tre mieux personnalis, afin que l'acheteur potentiel puisse avoir une meilleur ide de ce qu'il va y trouver.
- Et enfin: mais qu'est-ce que ces deux livres Lua font donc dans la section C? Les visiteurs consultant cette page-l ne vont certainement pas tre intress par ces ouvrages, tandis que ceux intress par ce langage ne vont probablement pas avoir l'ide de les chercher ici.
Si il n'existe pas encore de section consacr  LUA, n'y a-t-il pas une section gnraliste qui pourrait les accueillir? Mme remarque concernant le tout dernier de la liste, sur Linux. Je pense qu'il trouverait mieux sa place dans cette section l https://linux.developpez.com/livres/.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Enfin, je prends le temps de lire en dtail ce message...  ::mur:: 
Pour les livres LUA, le rsum a t corrig.
Pour le placement de ces livres... non, il n'y a pas de rubrique LUA, du coup, pas de page ddie pour ces livres.

Pour le livre "Linux" (programmation systme sous Linux), il apparat aussi sur la page livre de la rubrique Linux. Je trouve qu'il peut aussi intresser les lecteurs de livres C, sachant que ce "type de programmation" est souvent/tout le temps ralis avec le langage C.

----------

